
Easy as A, B, Chromebook - cjbest
https://vicki.substack.com/p/easy-as-a-b-chromebook
======
huslage
This article cites some very questionable research and seems to have a lack of
rigor, in general. It's all fine to dislike Google, but technology is going to
be a part of your kids' lives whether you like it or not. It is to their
detriment if you believe otherwise.

~~~
andrewzah
> technology is going to be a part of your kids' lives

So, we're supposed to throw our hands up in the air and just allow
surveillance and tracking as companies wish? Or allow schools to train kids to
use google or apple so they become customers later on?

Technology -can- improve learning, definitely. This does not mean it -does-
improve learning in every case. Regular software (especially for businesses)
is often crap, so why would educational software necessarily be any better or
enhance learning?

> and seems to have a lack of rigor

This is like saying "2+2=4" seems to have a lack of rigor. Google doing stuff
like this should be a surprise to no one. This behavior targeting teachers,
who frequently lack time and money, is almost predatory.

This is such a dismissive, prototypical HN comment on a post where someone is
trying to bring light to an issue.

------
thedance
The article relies to a large extent on the blogs of cranks, if you click
through to any of the sources, none of which are primary, you get derangement
such as:

[https://missourieducationwatchdog.com/why-pokemon-is-not-
a-g...](https://missourieducationwatchdog.com/why-pokemon-is-not-a-go-and-how-
is-google-involved/)

I appreciate that people have privacy concerns, but this meter-long blog post
is the result of just imagining a bunch of stuff that an evil company might do
and then searching for a bunch of second-hand innuendo to support your
hallucinations, in the tradition of people who have been ranting about gold-
fringed flags on the Internet for decades. It doesn't advance the discourse
and it isn't redeemed just by focusing on the boogeyman of the moment.

------
jay_kyburz
We had parent teacher interviews here in Australia this week and my boys 3rd
grade teacher suggested we could work on his typing because by year 5 and 6
all his work will be done on a chrome book. My other boy is 1st grade and his
teacher suggested some typing practice too, apparently the whole class was
hopeless logging in to their Reading Eggs app.

------
dudus
Author complains Chromebooks are dangerous because Google is evil. And the
only way out is for you to be rich since private schools offer iPads instead
and they are much safer.

I don't get it. How is Company A offering better than company G here? Seems
biased to me.

~~~
saagarjha
> And the only way out is for you to be rich since private schools offer iPads
> instead and they are much safer.

No, this is not what she says.

